# 2. Trailtour der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus um Eppstein



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juni 2007)

Nach der sehr erfolgreichen ersten Tour am 27.5., die wir uns auch vom Wetter nicht haben vermiesen lassen, möchte ich euch hier zur zweiten Ausgabe des diesjährigen Tourenprogramms der DIMB IG Rhein Taunus einladen!
Der Start wird am Sonntag den 15.7. um 11 Uhr auf dem Eppsteiner Wernerplatz zu Füßen der Burg erfolgen. Die Strecke wird sich vorrangig an den Eppsteiner Hausbergen, dem Judenkopf, dem Rossert und dem Fischbacher Kopf bewegen. Dabei möchten wir natürlich die schönsten Trails unseres Heimreviers in dieser vielen Bikern weitgehend unbekannten Gegend vorstellen. Es gibt hier mehr Trails, als man denkt und vor allem ist man in einem wesentlich weniger frequentierten Gebiet unterwegs, was das Biken gerade am Wochenende wesentlich stressfreier macht.  
Wir werden in zwei Leistungsgruppen starten. Wie immer eine etwas schnellere und eine gemütlichere Gruppe. Es sei aber gesagt, daß die Anstiege im Vordertaunus natürlich nicht so lang wie im Hochtaunus sind, von den Steigungsprozenten her aber giftiger als diese. Trails werden sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab nicht fehlen. Besondere Fahrkünste werden trotzdem nicht erforderlich sein, da die Schlüsselstellen zur Not auch zu Fuß bewältigt werden können.
Ob beide Gruppen die identische Strecke fahren werde, ist noch nicht klar und wird sich wahrscheinlich erst am Tag selbst je nach der Gruppenzusammensetzung entscheiden. In Zahlen werden wir uns an diesem Sonntag wohl etwa um 40 km und 1300 hm bewegen.

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig, aber natürlich besonders gern gesehen!  
Das Tempo wird moderat sein. Eine gewisse Grundkondition ist aber notwendig, um die Strecke zu bewältigen. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist vorerst auf maximal 15 Personen pro Gruppe, also maximal 30 Leute insgesamt limitiert! Eine größere Einzel-Gruppe ist gerade sonntags nicht sozialverträglich! Aus diesem Grund wird kein LMB-Eintrag statt finden, sondern eine Anmeldung erfolgt nur in diesem Thread oder per E-Mail. Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit wir den Platz weiter vergeben können.

*Bei dieser Tour ist jeder Teilnehmer für sich selbst verantwortlich. Daher wird eine verantwortungsvolle und rücksichtsvolle Fahrweise vorraus gesetzt. Ein geeigneter Helm auf dem Kopf, ein technisch einwandfreies MTB, sowie die Beachtung der DIMB-Trailrules sind aber obligatorisch für die Teilnahme!
Der Guide haftet nur für vorsätzlich oder grobfahrlässig verursachte Schäden. Eine darüber hinausgehende Haftung wird ausgeschlossen.
Mit der Anmeldung in diesem Thread oder per E-Mail erkennt der/die TeilnehmerIn an, dass er/sie diese Haftungsbegrenzung voll inhaltlich gelesen und zugestimmt hat.*

*Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Rhein Taunus und des IBC DIMB Racing Teams!*


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Anmeld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Juni 2007)

Leider bin ich in Mailand zum arbeiten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Leider bin ich in Mailand zum arbeiten.


Arbeiten nennst du das? Du schaust dir doch nur wieder halbnackte Mädels an.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Arbeiten nennst du das? Du schaust dir doch nur wieder halbnackte Mädels an.



Bewegliche Sehenswürdikeiten nennt man(n) das


----------



## Maggo (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Anmeld!



dito


----------



## Astrokill (23. Juni 2007)

Verdammt, irgendwie hab ich dieses Jahr kein Glück mit unseren Tourterminen - am 15. bin ich verhindert   Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Anmeld!





Maggo schrieb:


> dito


Wo Ihr seid, will auch ich sein


----------



## caroka (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Anmeld!





Maggo schrieb:


> dito





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wo Ihr seid, will auch ich sein



Ich will auch mit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Anmeld!





Maggo schrieb:


> dito





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wo Ihr seid, will auch ich sein





caroka schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit.



Na in dem Fall kann ich auch nicht fehlen


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Juni 2007)

Möchte auch mit  Aber bitte in der gemütlichen Gruppe 
Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juni 2007)

Wir legen erst vor Ort fest, wer in welcher Gruppe fährt. Die Geschwindigkeit in den Gruppen richtet sich wie immer nach den Mitfahrern. Daher ist "schnell" oder "langsam" relativ zu sehen.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2007)

auch mal anmeld


----------



## jazznova (24. Juni 2007)

Da melde ich mich doch gleich an


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juni 2007)

Bisher also 11/30. Da geht noch was!


----------



## bitter sweet (25. Juni 2007)

...auch ich melde mich an


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

bin zu dieser Zeit im Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (25. Juni 2007)

Ach so, man meldet sich hier auch ab. Aber ich melde mich nicht ab, ich melde mich hiermit an!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juni 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ach so, man meldet sich hier auch ab. Aber ich melde mich nicht ab, ich melde mich hiermit an!


Dann bist du auch nicht raus, sondern dabei!  

13/30


----------



## fritzn (25. Juni 2007)

Freue mich, Euch, die Dimb und die Trails kennenzulernen und melde mich an!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (25. Juni 2007)

Da mir dieses Mal einfach keine Ausrede einfällt meld ich mich halt auch an und bring zur Verstärkung das 2. M mit  .

Freun uns auf neue Trails im Heimatrevier  !!!

Die Rocky M&M's


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juni 2007)

Dann sind wir jetzt schon mal 16.


----------



## hottube (26. Juni 2007)

lecker Trails  
da komm ich doch mal wieder mit

/ Michael


----------



## Miss H (26. Juni 2007)

ich will auch mit! aber gemäßigt


----------



## Redking (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo na dann will ich mal endlich im Taunus radeln.
Hoffe das ich den Termin jetzt nicht wieder vergesse.

Eine Frage ihr fahrt auch wenn es im Strömen regnen sollte?
Ich bin so ein weichei und Schönwetterbiker.

Also am 15.7 auf dem Wernerplatz um 11 Uhr.
EDIT: Könnte ich einen Straßennamen bekommen an dem der Platz liegt? Routenplaner kennt keinen Wernerplatz in Eppstein.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo na dann will ich mal endlich im Taunus radeln.
> Hoffe das ich den Termin jetzt nicht wieder vergesse.
> 
> Eine Frage ihr fahrt auch wenn es im Strömen regnen sollte?
> ...


Hi Klaus,

schön dich dabei zu haben.  
Wir fahren bei ausreichend gutem Wetter. Also von unten darf es schon nass sein (ist es eigentlich immer, wenn ich eine IG-Tour guide  ), aber von oben sollte die Aussicht auf weitgehende Trockenheit bestehen. 

Der Wernerplatz ist an der Einmündung der Rossertstrasse zur Burgstrasse. Da auf dem Wernerplatz aber nicht unendlich viele Parkplätze (8 oder 9 glaube ich) vorhanden sind (Altstadt halt), empfiehlt es sich, die Parkmöglichkeiten am nahe gelegenen Bahnhof (etwa 300-400 m) und der B455 zu nutzen.

aktuell 21/30 Plätze besetzt


----------



## T. J. (28. Juni 2007)

Anmeld!

LG T_J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (28. Juni 2007)

Gerade gesehen. Aber schade, wieder Pech mit Eurem Termin. Dann hoffe ich noch einmal auf ein Tourangebot im Spätsommer.

Viel Spaß und gruß 
mykel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juni 2007)

Zwischenstand 23/30


----------



## catboss (28. Juni 2007)

Ich bin bitte auch dabei!
LG
Tobias


----------



## megafrank (29. Juni 2007)

Bin auch dabei.....

LG
Frank


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Juli 2007)

Ich auch  

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

Dann sind wir jetzt 26/30 und nähern uns dem Anmeldeschlus...


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2007)

wenn ich dann schon wieder fahren kann, wäre ich gern dabei.
kommt wer aus mainz oder wiesbaden 
und hätte nen platz für schlanken biker + bike frei?

ansonsten bahnweise über FFM mit der S2 bis eppstein, ist das richtig?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

Hi Andi,  

was hast du denn angestellt, daß du nicht fahren kannst? Wäre klasse, wenn du dabei wärst!



a.nienie schrieb:


> ansonsten bahnweise über FFM mit der S2 bis eppstein, ist das richtig?


Richtig!

27/30


----------



## h.jay (2. Juli 2007)

Hi,

wenn es zwei Leistungslevel gibt, melde ich zwei Personen an. Eine pro Level. Kann ich eine ungefähre GC Einstufung bekommen? Mit einer Nachkommstelle reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn es zwei Leistungslevel gibt, melde ich zwei Personen an. Eine pro Level. Kann ich eine ungefähre GC Einstufung bekommen? Mit einer Nachkommstelle reicht vollkommen aus.


Hi Patrick. Es wird keine Vorweg-Einteilung geben. Wir verteilen die Leute, die da sind einfach in zwei Hälften, je nachdem, wie diese sich eben selbst einschätzen und fahren dann los und schauen, wer wie schnell fahren möchte. Da wir pro Gruppe vorraussichtlich zwei Personen mit Streckenkentnis haben, wir es auch im Nachhinein möglich sein, die Gruppen evtl. noch einmal zu teilen bzw. Nachzügler ohne Stress wieder heran zu führen.

29/30 Einer geht noch!


----------



## whitesummer (3. Juli 2007)

Hi Daniel,

melde mich hiermit auch an. 

Gruss Kilian


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Juli 2007)

So, damit wären wir erst mal *ausgebucht!*  

Es lohnt sich aber auch für die Spätendscheider, das hier weiter zu beobachten, da erfahrungsgemäß immer wieder Leute absagen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. Juli 2007)

29/30
Ich muss meinen Platz erstmal wieder zurückgeben, es scheint mir was dazwischen zu kommen. Und bevor ich jetzt Samstag absage und sich keiner mehr findet...


----------



## megafrank (9. Juli 2007)

Ich muss auch leider absagen, hoffentlich klappt beim nächsten mal


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

Dr.Faust&megafrank: Schade, daß ihr es nicht schafft , aber die nächste Ausgabe kommt bestimmt.
Da wir jetzt zwei Absagen haben und gestern bzw. vorgestern zwei Anmeldungen (E-Mail und persönlich) gekommen sind, sind wir wieder komplett.

Das Wetter für´s Wochenende sieht ja zumindest mal vielversprechend aus.  Es soll diese Woche weniger regnen und ab Freitag wird´s wohl endlich mal wieder richtig Sommer!  Das eine oder andere Schlammloch werden wir aber sicher noch finden. schließlich hab ich noch nie eine IG-Tour bei trockenen Bedingungen geführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2007)

letzte insider tipps :
zieht matschreifen auf, wenn ihr welche habt  
nehmt reichlich zu trinken mit, es soll heiß werden und die strecke ist matschbedingt speziell am judenkopf sehr anstrengend ! es gibt weder am rossert noch am judenkopf ein ausflugslokal zum auftanken. bestenfalls in eppstein selbst, wenn da sonntags was offen hat ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> letzte insider tipps :
> zieht matschreifen auf, wenn ihr welche habt


Lass uns doch erst mal das Wochenende abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt. Keine unnötige Panik!


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Lass uns doch erst mal das Wochenende abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt. Keine unnötige Panik!



ich meins ja nur gut   
es wird sonnig und warm am wochenende, aber vorher schüttet es noch ordentlich. erfahrungsgemäß werden 2 tage nicht reichen, um die trails halbwegs trocken zu bekommen ...
und außerdem ist es ja ne dimb tour   
normale reifen sind natürlich auch ok, nur sowas wie racing ralph sollte man derzeit besser lassen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> normale reifen sind natürlich auch ok, nur sowas wie racing ralph sollte man derzeit besser lassen ...


Können wir nachher ja ausprobieren.   Ich fahr nachher mit meinen Mibros und die haben auch nicht mehr Profil als der Platten-Ralph.


----------



## homburger (11. Juli 2007)

30-2=28

Kann ich noch mit?

Mit den Mibros war ich letzte Woche auch in Eppstein- das geht!


----------



## jazznova (11. Juli 2007)

Leider Gottes kann ich nicht mit, mir ist ein wichtiger Termin dazwischen gekommen  und dann noch so ein Wetter  

Naja,

@homburger wird sich freuen, somit bin ich aber auch beruhigt das jemand einspringt  

Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Juli 2007)

homburger schrieb:


> 30-2=28
> 
> Kann ich noch mit?
> 
> Mit den Mibros war ich letzte Woche auch in Eppstein- das geht!


Aber klar doch. Ist auch gerade jemand per E-Mail abgesprungen.


----------



## mathias (13. Juli 2007)

Da ich noch nicht sicher bin ob ich am Sonntag mitfahre, und niemanden den Platz wegnehmen will, melde ich mich ab. 

Hoffe Ihr hab viel Spaß und genug zum trinken  .

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2007)

so, denke ich pass wieder in nen strampler.

fährt jemand aus mainz/wiesbaden mit dem auto rüber
und hat noch platz für ross + reiter?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juli 2007)

So, bin einen Teil der Strecke eben nochmal abgefahren. Es ist zwar an ettlichen Stellen definitiv noch richtig nass, aber andere Stück sind dafür schon richtig brottrocken. Mit einenm Semislick wie meinereiner ist man mit Sicherheit etwas mehr am Treten, ein reiner Matschreifen wird aber auf den trockenen Stücken (in der Überzahl!  ) sehr viele Körner und Fahrspass kosten. Die Wahrheit liegt also irgendwo dazwischen.  
An Strecke dürften wir ziemlich genau mit 40 km und 1100-1200 hm hin kommen.
Freue mich auf morgen bei bestem Wetter! Sehen uns dann morgen um 11 Uhr auf dem Wernerplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Juli 2007)

Ab wieviel °C gibt's Hitzefrei ???


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ab wieviel °C gibt's Hitzefrei ???



Gibt`s genügend professionelle Wasserträger?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juli 2007)

ich glaub ne altweiberrunde ist morgen für mich das richtige...ihr seid mir zu "krasse" raser


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich glaub ne altweiberrunde ist morgen für mich das richtige...ihr seid mir zu "krasse" raser



Hallo, ich fahre morgen mit `nem Wurfanker! Ausflüchte zwecklos.


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich glaub ne altweiberrunde ist morgen für mich das richtige...ihr seid mir zu "krasse" raser


Wie, Du kneift's ? (weiter im bekannten Fred )


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich glaub ne altweiberrunde ist morgen für mich das richtige...ihr seid mir zu "krasse" raser


Ich kann solche Sprüche überhaupt nicht ab haben. Es gibt Leute, die das glauben könnten!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2007)

shice bin ich fertig 

wo issn der Wernerplatz? Beschreibung am besten vom Bahnhof aus... 
sollte ich nicht da sein stehe ich irgendwo zwischen Lenzhahn und Eppstein im Wald und penne


----------



## caroka (15. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> shice bin ich fertig
> 
> wo issn der Wernerplatz? Beschreibung am besten vom Bahnhof aus...
> sollte ich nicht da sein stehe ich irgendwo zwischen Lenzhahn und Eppstein im Wald und penne



Post #26 vom Kater:





Vom Bahnhof rechts in die Burgstraße und die Nächste links (ist auch noch Burgstraße).


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> shice bin ich fertig
> 
> wo issn der Wernerplatz? Beschreibung am besten vom Bahnhof aus...
> sollte ich nicht da sein stehe ich irgendwo zwischen Lenzhahn und Eppstein im Wald und penne


Ich komm auch mit S-Bahn zum Bhf (Ankunft 1048). Kann Dich zum W-Platz guiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2007)

Meine s-bahn anbindung ist um die Zeit nicht so toll, kommt jeweils um 10 nach volle std an 
Aber ich komme dann einfach zum Bahnhof, und wie schonmal geschrieben: sollte ich nicht da sein steh ich im Wald und bin eingeschlafen 
wird doch ganz locker heute oder?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wird doch ganz locker heute oder?


Wird eine Tour, kein Rennen.   Es wird so schnell oder langsam gefahren, wie es allen Gruppenteilnehmern angenehm ist.


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juli 2007)

Erster  (wenn auch nicht allererster ),
puhh, ich hatte nix mehr in den Schenkeln. Bin ab Eppstein noch (mit zwei längeren Pausen) zum Kaisertempel bzw. Martinswand hoch und dann meinen Trail nach Lorsbach und Richtung nach Hause zurück. Sind immerhin noch 30km/876hm/HFØ163 max.193) geworden.
Vielen Dank an die Guides, speziell Wiegetritt, dessen gute Zureden meine Beine anscheinen nicht gehört haben.
Sorry Maggo, daß ich Dich alleine leiden lassen mußte, aber heut war wohl nicht mein Tag.
....
...
*zisch* ich hoffe es stört Euch nicht, daß ich mir gerade ein Erdinger alcfrei einschenke . Prost


----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

War eine total schöne (und für mich mit dem ungewohnten Traktor super anstrengende) Tour!!  Vielen Dank an die Guides!  Wir waren noch nicht lange zurück, da kam dann auch die zweite Gruppe.  Gezischt haben ein paar dann noch gleich dort am Bahnhof in der Wunderbar. 

@MTK-Cube: Ich glaube nicht, dass es nicht Dein Tag war! Die Bodenverhältnisse waren ziemlich kräfteraubend...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, der Boden war wirklich nicht so toll  bin auch irgendwie total fertig  glaube ich schlaf heut Nacht mal bissi geregelter als letze und auch länger als die letzten paar


----------



## Redking (15. Juli 2007)

Danke an Alle. Das war eine schöne Tour.
Schön habt ihrs dort!  
Hier sind alle Bilder die ich trotz Anstrengung geknipst habe. Okay nur die etwas geworden sind.
Man geht das bei Euch lange hoch. 





























































Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Juli 2007)

Freut mich, daß bisher so durchweg positives Echo kommt.   Nach der heutigen Hitzeschlammschlacht mit der hohen "Ausfallquote" hatte ich das nicht unbedingt erwartet. Wir können allerdings weder für Hitze etwas noch für Schlamm. Ich hoffe, die Strecke hat euch zumindest gefallen. Mir hat es jedenfalls auch heute wieder viel Spaß gemacht, mit euch zu biken und hoffe, euch auf einer unserer nächsten Touren zu sehen. 

Wen es beruhigt: Ich war auch ziemlich platt und vom Gefühl her wäre es trotz eigentlich gemäßigtem Tempo heute nicht viel schneller gegangen.



			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Man geht das bei Euch lange hoch.


Tja, das war halt der Vordertaunus, nicht der Hochtaunus. Viele Trails, die dafür nicht so technisch. Noch mehr Anstiege und die kurz und knackig!  

Hier dazu das heutige Profil von Wernerplatz bis Bahnhof für die etwas flottere Gruppe:


----------



## fritzn (15. Juli 2007)

Ja prima. Schöne Tour!
Redking, klasse, dass Du schon Bilder reingestellt hast!
Vielen Dank auch an die Guides für die Ausarbeitung und Orga und für die flexible Trailplanung 
Hatte auch etwas Schwierigkeiten mit dem Boden und der Hitze. Konnte mich aber danach noch im Schwimmbad abkühlen und genieße grad noch den Abend aufm Balkon - super.
Bett ruft - hoffe, dass ich nächstes Mal wieder dabei sein kann!


----------



## hottube (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Kater und Guides,  

vielen dank für die schöne Tour, da kann ich mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. Wobei -  die Trails fand ich gar nicht so nass, oberhalb HG bin ich da schlimmeres gewohnt. Der Anteil WAB ging in Ordnung, die Trails sind Klasse, schmale Trails durch Baume, ausgewaschnene Trails mit Rinnen, teilweise  auch Querrinnen, Absätze, Uphill Trial, stark ausgesetzte Trailabschnitte und enge Serpentienen. Technisch fand ich die Strecke jedenfalls anspruchsvoll und abwechslungsreich!

Der Regen wurde diesmal jedenfalls erfolgreich durch Schweiß ersetzt! nach Tagestemperaturen von 16°C in den letzten Wochen und dem sprunghaften Anstieg auf 33°C im Wald bei erheblicher Luftfeuchtigkeit fiel mir die Einschätzung meiner Pulsbereiche nicht leicht, die Leistungsfähigkeit hat bestimmt gelitten, die Motivation durch den Sonnenschein hat es zum Glück ausgeglichen.

ich hoffe auch das nächste mal wieder dabei zu sein

Gruß Michael

PS Grüße auch an die Plauscher apre Bike Runde


----------



## scottiee (15. Juli 2007)

vielen dank auch vom vom björn und mir. war zwar ne ziemlich anstrengende tour aber dennoch sehr schön und von den guides super geführt 
es war zwar sehr heiss aber mir dennoch lieber als das wetter vor einer woche. dann wärs glaub ich ne ziemlich geile schlammschlacht geworden


----------



## caroka (16. Juli 2007)

So aus dem Schwimmbad zurück.....

Dass ich gestern so früh ausgestiegen bin, lag bestimmt nicht an den Guides oder etwa den Mitfahrern, doch nachdem ich krank war und am Freitag das erste Mal wieder im Gelände biken war, war das für mich sehr anstrengend.
Ein Dank an die Guides Rainer und Wolfgang. Ich fahre immer wieder gerne mit Euch.


----------



## catboss (16. Juli 2007)

Hi, 
auch von mir an dieser Stelle besten Dank an Guides und Mitfahrer, bin beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2007)

erster teil hatte paar richtig feine abfahrten.
der zweite bestimmt auch, 
aber da hab ich schon geschwächelt und war auf dem heimweg.

das nächste mal, mit hoffentlich besseren kondition und kurzärmelig, 
werde ich an meinem angeknaxten ruf arbeiten 

thanx, macht echt laune mit euch.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das nächste mal, mit hoffentlich besseren kondition und *kurzärmelig*,
> werde ich an meinem angeknaxten ruf arbeiten



dann legen wir die nächste tour einfach mal in den winter  

der zweite teil ist meiner meinung nach anstrengender zu fahren, zumindest sind dort die bodenverhältnisse meist schlechter.

die letzte abfahrt ist mit den engen serpentinen und einer schlüsselstelle in kombination aus serpentine und felsen nochmal ein echtes highlight.
bisher bin ich dort automatisch die richtige linie gefahren. als aber gestern dann ein paar leute vor mir an verschiedenen stellen im hang standen, hab ich die richtige linie plötzlich selbst nicht mehr finden können


----------



## Marko S (16. Juli 2007)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, war ne klasse Tour und der zweite Teil der Strecke (vor allem der erste Anstieg) war durch den weichen Boden schwer zu fahren.
Ich werde wohl die Trials in Eppstein wieder unter die Stollen nehmen, aber dann in meinem eigenen Tempo.
Der Anfang ist gemacht und für mich unbekannte Gebiete sind erschlossen.

Danke Marko


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Juli 2007)

Auch von mir ein Dank für die Tour, besonders an Wiegetritt.
Hatte mich glaube ich doch sehr überschätzt. An diesem Tag ging gar nichts auch durch gutes zureden nicht. 
Also muß ich wohl erst mal ordentlich trainieren. 
Danke auch für die schönen Bilder
Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

